

Eclipse Community Survey 2014 Results - jammycakes
http://ianskerrett.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/eclipse-community-survey-2014-results/

======
iLoch
The Javascript highlight isn't exactly surprising to me; I'd wager 100% of web
developers have used Javascript at some point, with the vast majority of them
using it frequently. This trend probably isn't tied to the surge in popularity
of Node.JS (though that may be a contributing factor), seeing as virtually
every web development project is using Javascript in their client side code.

It would be interesting if we could somehow separate front-end JS code from
backend JS code to determine the relative popularity of (Node)JS among other
backend languages like Java, PHP, C#, etc.

